# Best Anti-Malware Programs



## steveandbelinda (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, I would like to know what the best Anti-Malware programs are out there. I would like to get one of the free ones, if there are any great ones.
I am trying to run Malwarebytes 1.44, but in stops scanning after about 12-27 seconds, while scanning the win32 files. I do a cntrl/alt/del, and tells me "not responding". I have heard that this is about the best in the way of malware. Any help would me much appreciated.
Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

The place to start is here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/free-antivirus-comparisons-408318.html

Really hard question, in least my mind, as to what is the Best. If I knew I would tell you. Rating of different A/V's can change daily. One day one A/V maybe rated the best, the next day it is not.

Remember that A/V will not catch everything, nothing will, if they did I would use it. There are others things that you must do:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html

BG


----------



## steveandbelinda (Jan 29, 2010)

Not wanting to know about the best A/V programs, but the Anti-Malware programs.
Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

"Malware" is a term that covers all malicious software including viruses, worms, trojans, rootkits, spyware, etc.

See Basementgeek's second link for details on the best anti-virus and anti-spyware programs.


----------



## Jaylee1956 (Feb 1, 2010)

steveandbelinda said:


> Not wanting to know about the best A/V programs, but the Anti-Malware programs.
> Thanks


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is great. Get it from filehippo.com


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is great, but get it from the authors' site

http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## steveandbelinda (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea, I downloaded from authors site. For some reason it will only scan for about 13-20 seconds then stops working. I am in the process of having a tech at their site walk me through trying to fix what is stopping the program from scanning. With no avail as of yet. What's everyone opinion of Ad-Aware?


----------



## bob-d2 (Sep 18, 2010)

While this thread is a million years old, I wanted to present my experience. I just started using Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE.) Moments before I began using MSE, I removed Bitdefender. I am extremely happy I made the switch. The computer is running much faster and smoothly. Bitdefender was a CPU hog and would just take over the computer for 20-30 seconds at a time. $40 for Bitdefender. MSE is a free download and light on CPU usage. I read an independent review of several free Anti-malware software and MSE was the best for my needs. My sense is that Microsoft is getting smarter with the malware world and may have created an elegant solution with MSE. (In defense of Bitdefender, MSE did not find existing malware.)


----------



## desinet1 (May 26, 2008)

I had been suggesting MalwareBytes for the Free version and Kaspersky for the paid version. They are just awesome.


----------

